# Strawberry/Banana Merger



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

I want to merge Steves "Grocery Store Strawberry, and Bob's "Banana #3".

This is what I came up with. Any thoughts? All these things will be added in the proper order of course.

8# Strawberries
4 1/2 # Bananas
1 (11.5) White Grape Juice Concentrate
5 3/4# +2 cups sugar (SG to 1.085)
12 1/2 quarts water
1 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp + 1/8 tsp tannin
1/4 tsp S-Meta(it's what I have on hand)
3 1/2 tsp pectin enzyme
1/2 tsp yeast energizer

I am new to experimenting and would appreciate any feed back before I begin. Both of these fellas seem like they are on to something and would like to get the both of both worlds.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

What size batch is this cause 1/4 tsp of k-meta seems to be a lot for a 3 gallon batch if thats what you are shooting for.


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

Actually it is a 3 gallon, and I wanted to use smeta because it is what I accidentally grabbed at the shop. What amounts do you recommend? Any other thoughts?
Thanks Troy


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

1/4 tsp is for a 3 gallon batch, go with 1/8th tsp for this batch.


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

thanks, thats what I'll go with.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I want to merge Steves "Grocery Store Strawberry, and Bob's "Banana #3".
> 
> This is what I came up with. Any thoughts? All these things will be added in the proper order of course.
> 
> ...


Troy,
Did I miss the yeast?
I suggest Cote des Blancs.
The bananna will add mouthfeel (no pun intended)
R U doing a f-pac with this? Also consider backsweetening.


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

I indeed was going to use Cotes de Blanc if my lil shop has it, if not can you recommend a substitute? Yeah, I will be doing an fpac, I didn't bring it up because thats still a few weeks away.
Troy
It should be a nice wine, both of the recipes this originated from looked excellent. I'm hoping to enjoy some success on this.


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

*Pictures of a strawberry banana*

Found these on Google, kinda neat.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

71B-1122 promotes young fresh fruit forwarding wines
D47 Ideal for dry and fruity white wines


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 2, 2009)

You could use the Champagne yeast. It seems to get good results with strawberry. How much do ya have to pay for those exotic fruits pictured there Sid ?


----------



## icemanpar3 (May 27, 2011)

*kmatta*



Wade E said:


> 1/4 tsp is for a 3 gallon batch, go with 1/8th tsp for this batch.



1/4 tsp was for a 3 gallon batch ,,,,, that is what he was making ....


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2011)

icemanpar3, first off welcome to the forum. Not sure why you are resurrecting a 2 year old thread but I also agree with 1/8 tsp of k-meta for a 3 gallon batch and then test for any additional that might need to be added. Today it is a lot easier and quicker testing for S02 than it was 2 years ago.


----------

